
Docker Swarm Visualizer - nwrk
https://github.com/ManoMarks/docker-swarm-visualizer
======
alexellisuk
See this tool live in action on my Raspberry Pi cluster right here:
[https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/docker-comes-to-
raspberry-p...](https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/docker-comes-to-raspberry-
pi/)

------
nullcipher
Very nice idea! Would be great to have this (idea) built-in as part of swarm.

~~~
TheDong
Oh yes, please make the docker binary also contain an http server (oops, it
has one) serving http webpages with websockets and shit. Why stop at
containing container libraries, a certificate authority, a raft / consensus /
key-value store thingy, leader election, parallel file downloading, signing
and verification, a copy of nsenter, a tcp and udp proxy, and a scheduler.

I'm pretty sure including 20 different things that barely work is the only way
to make a low-level bit of software better than including 19 things that
barely work.

Really though, this should not be built in to swarm. This should be an "addon"
which can be deployed on top of swarm (as the Kubernetes dashboard is a
totally normal pod you run on top of kubernetes).

I'm pretty sure swarm's security model right now doesn't allow exposing
services behind tls client auth or such, so there's no reason to serve this
and leak information to the general public.

~~~
heine
The question here is: Which comes first, docker containing systemd or systemd
containing docker?

~~~
creshal
Systemd has its own container solution with nspawn and machined, I don't see
why it'd want docker.

